# G scale caboose smoke generator



## CONRAIL RIO (Apr 19, 2021)

Trying to locate REA OR ARISTOCRAFT CABOOSE SMOKE GENERATOR WHERE I CAN STILL PURCHASE 
SAID ITEM


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

I gather from the fact that you generated two more threads requesting the same item that you didn't like Greg's answers. Unfortunately they are likely the best answers you are going to get. And shouting (all caps) will likely not gain you any friends along the way.

Good luck in your search.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I would get the part number, that would help your search.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Martinkatan said:


> This is very interesting.


It is also an old thread - you might want to check if it is active or moribund.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Pete, take a look at his posts, spammer or whacko or possibly just a bot.

Greg


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

I reported "her" other posts as spam since the included links are not relevant to the topic.


----------

